# Would this be suitable for African Pygmy Dormice??



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a tank that is 31.5"Lx14"Wx19"H, if I made a mesh lid would this be a suitable size for two or more dormice??


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone know??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like it could be if furnished properly


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Sounds like it could be if furnished properly


I was hoping someone experienced with APD/exotic mammals would say that - so thanks for replying 

Yeah I always make sure the environment is right before getting any animal ^_^


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine enjoy lots of climby things, so little branches and such (plus, their bed is high in their tank... they get to it by a branch)


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi! 
Yes as Amalthea said that would be fine for a couple of APD.
Here is a photo of one of my viv's:










Both the top one and bottom one are connected as I cut a HUGE hole in the floor of one and roof of the other. They like to climb up the silk leaves which is fun to watch. A wheel is a total must have as they adore them (hence I have two.)

You can get get things made to furnish fish tanks to furnish it with such a urns: 









The one above has an AGD in it but you get the idea. They are very easy to clean which is a bonus as APD poop on EVERYTHING!

If you want to know anything else just ask:2thumb:.
-
Elina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Elina said:


> Hi!
> The one above has an AGD in it but you get the idea. They are very easy to clean which is a bonus as APD poop on EVERYTHING!


So true!!!! :lol2:


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Mine enjoy lots of climby things, so little branches and such (plus, their bed is high in their tank... they get to it by a branch)





Elina said:


> Hi!
> Yes as Amalthea said that would be fine for a couple of APD.
> Here is a photo of one of my viv's:
> 
> ...


Really appreciate the advice guys ^_^ I'm really hoping to deck out the tank and get some soon!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my current set up:










And the inhabitants


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Here's my current set up:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I love the set ups you ladies have posted! Plus the APD are so fricking adorable :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to be of help


----------

